# Leopard Gecko or Bearded Dragon



## 0123456789 (Feb 17, 2011)

I am thinking of of getting either a leopard gecko or a bearded dragon. I have a full leopard gecko set up including UV light. I owned a gecko for around 3 months before it died. I found that it only came out at night as it's nocturnal and I know beardies aren't. 
I would like to know your opinion in which makes a better pet, which is easier and which costs more to keep. 
Any opinions greatly appreciated Tom


----------



## sunny1962 (Apr 14, 2011)

0123456789 said:


> I am thinking of of getting either a leopard gecko or a bearded dragon. I have a full leopard gecko set up including UV light. I owned a gecko for around 3 months before it died. I found that it only came out at night as it's nocturnal and I know beardies aren't.
> I would like to know your opinion in which makes a better pet, which is easier and which costs more to keep.
> Any opinions greatly appreciated Tom


i have a beardy and there more fun my son had the other option and i found it boring also beardys are easy to keep happy they like company and to be handled as long as you do this from the time you get them


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Beardies need a slightly different set up to a Leo, so you would have to think about the cost of setting up the viv differently. Bearded dragons tend to be a little happier with the being handled bit, but given a little time and patience Leopard geckos will tame up really nicely  Your best bet is to go into a good reptile shop and bug them with some questions!

hope you dont mind me asking, but how did your little Leo die? xx


----------



## katieeeek (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey
I love our Leopard Geckos - We have two at the moment  They _are_ nocturl but have great personalities - plus they come in wonderful colours and they always look like they are smiling!
Unfortunately, our little ladies were treated rather poorly before we got them, so we've had to do some gentle adjustment to their set-up and diet, but it has been well worth it and now they are right at home, and will happily sit on our shoulders while we watch TV! 
As they are small, they take up lass space (viv wise) and are slow animals so they last for years!

I think both Gecko's and Beardies are fab pets and great starters into the reptile world, as they are easily managed pets with little expense (compared to more exotic animals!)
My dad has an energetic young male beardie and he is a right character - always jumping around 
I think that whatever you chose, these reptiles will make you very happy 

My suggestion - go and have a word with your local vet/reptile shop and see what appeals to you most! You never know you might walk out of there with both 

Good Luck!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

A leo is a fab starting lizard as there care is less than that of a beardie would be. They have been know to live in there twentys so there a long term comintment. We had a leo for years and it got very tame. Beardies need more room so your set up may not be big enough. if at present geared for a leo. id suggest plenty of reading up and go speak to a reptile shop. Reptile do make fab pets but they do need special care.


----------



## lindagriff (Jun 17, 2011)

im a bearded dragon owner i started with two babies and have had them for nearly two years and now i have just hatched seven eggs they make the best pets as they are playfull and like to take a swim in my bath and are easy to tame


----------



## lindagriff (Jun 17, 2011)

i started with two baby bearded dragons and now two years later they have seven babies hatched this week they are easy to handle and make great pets


----------



## ribena1989 (Jun 18, 2011)

0123456789 said:


> I am thinking of of getting either a leopard gecko or a bearded dragon. I have a full leopard gecko set up including UV light. I owned a gecko for around 3 months before it died. I found that it only came out at night as it's nocturnal and I know beardies aren't.
> I would like to know your opinion in which makes a better pet, which is easier and which costs more to keep.
> Any opinions greatly appreciated Tom


my leopard geckos' come out in day and night...... yours died after three months? was it a baby? sorry if im being insensetive by the way x


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Leopard geckos are easier to care for. They don't need UV as you said they're nocturnal, they don't eat half as much as a beardy would each day and they don't take up as much room. I had 2 females and a male, the females weren't very friendly but my boy was amazing. Every day(and night) he'd come out and stare at whoever was in the room(and sometimes do a wee dance) until they came over and got him out(usually me). He used to sit curled up on my shoulder or on my lap and loved getting his head stroked. Plus he grew huge, and he liked to clomp around when he was out 

I've never owned a beardy but the care is different so you would need a different setup. How did you last gecko die?


----------



## MalaysiaPets (Apr 17, 2011)

Leopard geckos are easier to care for, compared to bearded dragons. They are more in demand now. If your budget is lower, get a bearded dragon, because the leopard gecko is pricier. 

But leopard geckos are much cuter and more robust; they don't get sick as often although both have many morphs. For beginners, I would recommend leopard geckos over bearded dragons.


----------

